
Flight Delay Insurance by Ethereum - cmkpl
https://fdd.etherisc.com/
======
macca321
I wonder how hard it would be to game by taking out lots of insurance and then
delaying the flight deliberately.

I guess that scam works because the cost of a delay is subjective.

------
brudgers
The related blog describes it as an experiment. I'm not sure how it would
scale because the interface between the reinsurance market and Ethereum
contracts seems problematic.

